# I need ideas for dinner...



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Ive run out of dinner ideas. Im so sick of having the same thing over and over...SO...anyone have any super yummy dinner ideas/recipes?! Share em with me (and everyone else for that matter)!!!


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

We are having Sheperds pie tonight we googled it and found lots of recipes


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Got this off of another forum. I made it and it was awesome...

Ingredients:

2 cans cream of mushroom soup 
2 cans cream of chicken soup
1 can cream of celery 
2 cups of rice 
2-3 chicken breasts

Pour all soups in a caserole dish, and add the 2 cups of raw rice and stir well.

Cut up the chicken breast into chunks. Cover top of soup/rice mixture with chicken. Put the lid on and bake @ 350 for an hour.

Take out and stir chicken into mixture and bake with lid off for another 30 min or until rice is tender.

This is a great dish and if you like the cream soups you will LOVE this! You can add a little salt and pepper too if you like.

Chicken & Rice Casserole - Bully Breed Resource


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Joe's a picky eater so every meal in my house consists of meat, taters, and mac-n-cheese. LOL

No seriously, we just had Mexican and it was yummy. It's amazing what can be done with beans and rice.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm thinking grilled cheese and tomato soup


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I'm thinking grilled cheese and tomato soup


Oh girl I'm coming over...That's like my favorite meal.

Just keep your pits clear away...LMAO


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

LMFAO just watch out for my secret ingredients, i cook with my arms bent at the elbow!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

OMG you guys ain't right.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Here's one that I will be making tomorrow....

4 or 5 Chicken Breasts (I use the boneless, skinless ones)
1 dozen Corn Tortillas
1 can Cream of Chicken Soup
1 can Cream of Mushroom Soup
1 onion, grated
2 cups your favorite Salsa
8 oz Sour Cream
1/2 - 3/4 pound grated Cheddar Cheese

Boil chicken until tender. Cut into bite size pieces. Cut tortillas into 1 inch strips. Mix the soups, salsa, chicken and onion together. Refrigerate for about an hour. In a large casserole dish, make a layer of toritilla strips, then chicken mixture, then tortilla strips, then spread sour cream, then chicken mixture. Cover with aluminum foil, and refrigerate for 30 minutes to an hour, even overnite if you want. Preheat oven to 300 degrees, cook for 1 1/2 hours covered, then remove aluminum foil and top with the cheese. Return to oven to melt cheese.

This is good served with Tortilla chips and more salsa and sour cream.

Chicken Tortilla Casserole - Bully Breed Resource


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

*Kickass Chicken Wings*

As crazy as it sounds, try it I promise this recipe rocks!!!

Ingredients:

3 lbs chicken wings 
2 cans sprite soda
1 package of regular chili seasoning 
1 package of regular taco seasoning
1 small can of crushed green chilies

Fry chicken wings and sit to the side

In a large skillet pour the 2 sprite soda's. Dump in the chili seasoning, taco seasoning and green chilies. Stir with a wire whip very well until thoroughly mixed.

Put fried chicken wings in the pan and turn on high until it reaches a full boil.

Turn down heat to a med-low and simmer. Turn wings in sauce occasionally. It takes about 8-10 minutes and the sauce will cook down and get thick. I recommend staying there so you can remove from heat when you want. When it finally gets thick it happens very fast.

Try it you'll like it!!!

http://www.bullybreedresource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1865


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Ooooh, I'm gonna try the chicken wings. That sounds GOOD.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm hungry now


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

lol I wish I would have waited for dinner.. it ate a pizzone from pizza hut


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> Ive run out of dinner ideas. Im so sick of having the same thing over and over...SO...anyone have any super yummy dinner ideas/recipes?! Share em with me (and everyone else for that matter)!!!


Go to Foodnetwork.com there are hundreds of recipes from Tyler, Bobby, Paula, and many others. :thumbsup:


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> Go to Foodnetwork.com there are hundreds of recipes from Tyler, Bobby, Paula, and many others. :thumbsup:


Like I can cook ANYTHING they can. LMFAO.

I just made chicken, shrimp and portabello mushrooms with rotini noodles AND a homemade garlic sauce. It was delish. Im seriously trying all of those recipes this week though...Ill take pictures...of me eating it. LMFAO. JKJK. Keep em coming though!!! I need more!!!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Let's work in trade. 

We will give you recipes only if you post up some new pictures of that pretty girl.....

Deal or No Deal??? You Decide....LMAO


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> Like I can cook ANYTHING they can. LMFAO.
> 
> I just made chicken, shrimp and portabello mushrooms with rotini noodles AND a homemade garlic sauce. It was delish. Im seriously trying all of those recipes this week though...Ill take pictures...of me eating it. LMFAO. JKJK. Keep em coming though!!! I need more!!!


It's not that hard. They aren't making French Cuisine on their shows.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> Let's work in trade.
> 
> We will give you recipes only if you post up some new pictures of that pretty girl.....
> 
> Deal or No Deal??? You Decide....LMAO


DEAL! Youll have to give me like a week though because I just took some (hopefully) GREAT ones of her at the lake and park BUT I used my film camera (its professional quality)and NO ONE does one hour film anymore.  SO, theyre in the process of coming.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> It's not that hard. They aren't making French Cuisine on their shows.


Yea yea, Ill hafta check that out. Thanks!!!  If I burn my house down in the process you better clear up a bed cuz were coming to stay with you!:hammer:


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

mygirlmaile said:


> DEAL! Youll have to give me like a week though because I just took some (hopefully) GREAT ones of her at the lake and park BUT I used my film camera (its professional quality)and NO ONE does one hour film anymore.  SO, theyre in the process of coming.


I will wait...

"Taps Foot"....LMAO


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Easy Salmon recipe.

Get a large salmon fillet like from costco
Make an aluminum foil boat big enough for the fish and to be able roll down the top cook it.
Get brown sugar and pile it on the salmon nice and think, were are talking about allot of brown sugar, don't be shy.
Then take soy sauce and pour it over the top and again use your judgment on how much you want to use.
roll down the top of the boat and cook in the oven on 350 till done (about 20 min depending on fish size) or on the grill till done.
The soy sauce will thicken a bit to a teriyaki sauce and you will not believe how easy and delicious it is.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Easy Salmon recipe.
> 
> Get a large salmon fillet like from costco
> Make an aluminum foil boat big enough for the fish and to be able roll down the top cook it.
> ...


That sounds super easy and oddly delicious. Im trying that for sure!!! Thanks!!!

Keep em cominnnn!!!


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

I like to take some good boneless chicken breasts and pound them with a meat tenderizing hammer to make them a little thinner, put them into a ziplock bag with some Italian dressing and let them marinate in the fridge for an hour or two. Then grill them on the gas grill or BBQ, put them on a nice toasted sandwich roll with some Dijon mustard, lettuce, tomato and sliced avocado and voila! Delicious chicken sandwiches.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> If I burn my house down in the process you better clear up a bed cuz were coming to stay with you!:hammer:


You can cook, just take it one step at a time.


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

grill chease with ham


i doent like it but my sister loves it


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

what about stir fry? its easy,tasty,and healthy!


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Sloppy Chicken:
4 Boneless Skinless Chicken Breast
1 cup (8oz) Evaporated milk
1 Medium white onion
1 packet of Lipton dry noodle soup
1 c water

Brown the chicken on one side (medium/high heat)
While the chicken is cooking slice the onion
Flip chicken when browned on one side and add the 1c water, onions, and packet of dry soup.
Let simmer and add water if necessary while cooking. (let cook for about 15 minutes)
take chicken off and set aside and add 1c evaporated milk cook to thicken.

Once thickened (gravy thickeness), spoon over chicken and serve.

Serve with rice or Mashed potatoes (i like it with Potatoes)...you can add the "gravy/sauce" to the potatoes. 

My favorite recipe!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Some faves

1. Shredded chicken tacos
1 large jar of Salsa (the jar that is like 1 and 1/2 of the regular size jar)
3 boneless/skinless breasts

put chicken breasts and salsa in crock pot (no need to cut up chicken) make sure the chicken has salsa coating it so it doesn't burn

Cook on high for 3-4 hours, you know when it's done because you can mush the chicken with a spoon or spatula and it falls apart. Mix up well, and voila.

Then make tacos with whatever garnishes etc you like, lettuce, sour cream, cheese, etc

2. Chicken and rice bake

3 boneless/skinless chicken breasts
2 boxes of Rice a roni
package of brocolli cut (frozen)

Cut chicken into bite sized pieces
Use a casserole dish, or glass cake pan (disposable is fine as well). Put all ingredients on rice a roni instructions in pan (water, rice, seasoning, butter, etc) in pan. 
Mix in chicken, and as much broccoli as you want.
Cover with foil, and bake on 375 for 30-45 minutes.
Remove and stir, continue to bake until rice is soft. 
At the end you can uncover and put some cheese on top if you like, (I hate cheese on top, hubby loves it) and bake a few minutes until cheese melts.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't know if you'd like this but it's a hit when I make it..

Lemon Butter Chicken by O.Z. hahaha

2 large chicken breasts
1 cup heavy cream (aka whipping cream)
1 tsp granulated sugar
1 tsp of dried parsley
1 pinch of salt
Fresh Ground Black Pepper
1/2 tsp of garlic powder, or minced garlic
1 cup of noodles, uncooked
8 oz country crock ( i dont use butter its baaaad for you lol)

First of all, I do a rub on the chicken. Pretty basic, salt, pepper, garlic and a little onion powder rubbed on, then grill the breasts.

Boil the noodles to liking (al dente or softer)

Start out heavy cream on medium heat, add sugar, butter, garlic salt pepper and parsley. Heat til boiling, stirring ocassionaly, and then when it boils, bring it to med-low or low, making sure it doesn't burn or thicken up TOO much.

I always flavor the pasta before serving. Little bit of parsley flakes, pepper, garlic and a hint of the country crock, then serve the pasta next to each chicken breast. Pour lemon butter sauce on pasta and chicken breast...


Lemme know if you use it and if you liked it!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Fried Spam Sandwiches....MMMmmmmmmmmm Yummy


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

*BOLD STEAK MARINADE

*1 Cup Worcestershire Sauce
1/2 Cup Soy Sauce
Red, Black, and Yellow Pepper
Garlic Powder
Onion Powder
Cayenne Pepper

MMMMM have fun with that one


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

man shantel i have SO MANY recipes bookmarked on my computer.
i look for the easy ones 

if you have a crock pot, those are my favorite to make cuz they are SOOOOOOOOOO easy and even chris will make it.
christopher loves it when i make this:


Ingredients

* 4 boneless skinless chicken breast halves
* salt and pepper
* 1/2 cup Italian breadcrumbs
* 1 egg, beaten
* 4 teaspoons butter
* 2 cups spaghetti sauce
* 4 slices mozzarella cheese
* 1 teaspoon grated parmesan cheese

Directions

1.

Pound chicken to flatten.
2.

Salt and pepper to taste.
3.

Dip chicken in egg; then in bread crumbs.
4.

Fry in butter in hot skillet, turning and browning for 10 minutes or until chicken is done.
5.

Remove from skillet.
6.

To skillet add spaghetti sauce.
7.

Heat thoroughly.
8.

Add chicken.
9.

Place slices of mozzarella on top of chicken.
10.

Sprinkle with parmesan.
11.

Cover and cook until cheese is melted.
12.

Serve with a side of spaghetti.


i also make this super good chicken in the oven. thats in a cookbook tho, ill halfta dig that up lol


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

HomeMade Spaghetti Sauce...

2 cans crushed tomatoes
one onion, sliced
one lg can mushrooms
one bell pepper, red or yellow
2 clove garlic, minced
1 tbp sugar
1 tsp sweet basil
1 tsp paprika
1 tsp oregano


Let all the ingredients simmer for a couple hours and VIOLA! Why go Ragu??!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

oz you can come to my house and cook me dinner


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

K...OZ...when are you coming to Michigan?! I have a lovely kitchen you can cook it!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Y'all would be payin for me jaime chino and loca to come up and once im there it's 60 dollars an hour LOL

YEAH RIGHT hahahahaha :hammer: i just like to eat good food...obviously.. I'll throw some more recipes on here when I think of em. I just can't give my secret ones out LMAO


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

LOL. These are really good. I wish I liked to cook...I only like to eat. LMFAO. Im gonna hafta try these though!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> LOL. These are really good. I wish I liked to cook...I only like to eat. LMFAO. Im gonna hafta try these though!!


Lol i dont like cooking that much... i just like to eat too!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i like to cook.. but getting me up to do it is the hard part. i'd rather sit around and have my food brought to me


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i just made a good dinner, the fiance is snarfing it down currently and my super picky friend is eating as well!

we bought some sundried tomato and basil marinated chicken breasts and i cooked them on the stove
and i made some frozen corn
no biggie on those, but i made these awesome potato wedges!

INGREDIENTS 

* 1/4 cup grated Parmesan cheese
* 1 tablespoon olive oil
* 1 teaspoon onion powder
* 1 teaspoon garlic powder
* 1/4 teaspoon ground black pepper
* 1/4 teaspoon salt
* 2 russet potatoes, scrubbed and cut into eighths

* add to recipe box Add to Recipe Box
My folders:
* add to shopping list Add to Shopping List
* Customize Recipe
* add a personal note Add a Personal Note

DIRECTIONS

1. Preheat an oven to 425 degrees F (220 degrees C).
2. Place Parmesan cheese, olive oil, onion powder, garlic powder, pepper, salt, and potatoes into a resealable plastic bag. Seal the bag, then shake to coat the potatoes with the seasoning. Spread the potatoes over a baking sheet.
3. Bake in the preheated oven until the potatoes are easily pierced with a fork, about 25 minutes.


----------

